# Making Snake Skin Blanks



## acmaclaren (Sep 16, 2016)

Besides turning pens I make self-bows as well.  Some of them I've backed with snake skin.  I was thinking of using the left over scrap to cast some pen blanks.  I have some skin that has  light cloth backing and some that is just straight skin.  I've never tried to make a blank before.  Any advice or links to YouTube videos would be much appreciated.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 16, 2016)

http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/snakeskinblanks.pdf

Don (It'svirgil) has been making these for a long time.


----------



## acmaclaren (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for the link.  I'll be sure to read through all the instructions.


----------

